# Malay: I will be missing you



## wEi-wEi

sure... hmm... you can help me at something... cay you translate it in you're language... i'm collecting different translation about this...

"i'm really really thankful and grateful because you're always here for me. Especially when you really am forcing me to rest at your house because you can guide me if i'll sleep there unlike if i'll go home alone and commuting alone. Also you called to check me if I'm alright and still convincing me to rest. Maybe for you it's a small thing but for me it's really a big thing. If it wasn't for you i'll be upset the whole day because i haven't slept at all. Thank you for everything... hey! no seperation of ways ok! Love you best friend!!!"

also i want to see how you're language been constructed... hehe! tnx! XD


----------



## Roshini

Of course. No problem at all, my friend. Here it is:

"i'm really really thankful and grateful because you're always here for me. Especially when you really am forcing me to rest at your house because you can guide me if i'll sleep there unlike if i'll go home alone and commuting alone. Also you called to check me if I'm alright and still convincing me to rest. Maybe for you it's a small thing but for me it's really a big thing. If it wasn't for you i'll be upset the whole day because i haven't slept at all. Thank you for everything... hey! no seperation of ways ok! Love you best friend!!!"

'Aku amat bersyukur and berterima kasih kerana kau(actual is _engkau_/kamu) selalu berada di sisiku. Terutamanya, apabila engkau memaksa aku berehat di rumah engkau kerana di situ, kau bolehlah memberi panduan apabila aku tidur, dan bukan sebaliknya aku balik ke rumah bersendirian. Kau juga menelefon aku untuk mengetahui keadaan aku sebenarnya dan masih meyakinkan aku untuk berehat.Mungkin bagi engkau, ini perkara kecil tetapi bagi aku, ini perkara besar. Jika bukan kerana engkau, fikiran aku akan masih terganggu sepanjang hari. Ini kerana aku juga tak(short term for tidak) tidur langsung. Hey! tiada lagi haluan yang berlainan bagi kita, ok! Sayang mu.!!! (mu here is the short term for kamu).

I hope this helped. have fun.


----------



## wEi-wEi

ohh thankss... gee... for me learning you're language will be hard... haha!!! XD also what's the translation of "best friend"?

ohh... and also "i'll be missing you, be sure to come back here to study ok..."


----------



## Roshini

Definitely. Miss na miss kita. Oh ya 
best friend - kawan karibku. 

sige. Pero, i'll be online most of the time. Well, all the time.

Oh, siyempre! Bakit hindi? Oh ya, best friend - kawan karibku

it can also be kawan rapat, teman karibku, teman rapatku.... etc. Maraming ay iyan!. You will have to see which one suits the sentence. Happy learning.


----------



## wEi-wEi

"i'll be missing you, be sure to come back here to study ok..." so what's the translation of this in your language... hehe! i'm curious about your languga...   hayyyy... for me... mukhang mahihirapan akong ma-learn ang language niyo... hehe! i really don't have any idea pa kasi.. i'll be using tag-lish muna para you can understand it easier... then if it think kaya mo nang mag-handle ng pure tagalog... i'll be doing it.. hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Oh siyempre naman! Bakit hindi? Sige na, see you later on. Miss na miss din kita.


----------



## Roshini

OOhhhh.... pwede slow ka naman para sa'kin? kasi, simple language to be translated also, difficult for ako. Pero what does this mean?
_'mukhang mahihirapan akong ma-learn ang language niyo'_????
and what's _muna? _Pure tagalog??? Oi sandaling po!Not yet. Unang tag-lish then pure tagolog, ok? Thanks.............. hehehehehehehe


----------



## Roshini

i'm curious about your language, this in Malay means
Saya ingin tahu tentang bahasa kamu. 
curious - ingin tahu
language - bahasa
about - tentang
ok? Have fun, always feel free to ask me anything. Sige.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> _'mukhang mahihirapan akong ma-learn ang language niyo'_????
> and what's _muna?_



sorry..   hehe! i got carried away..

"looks like i'll be having a hard time learning your language..."
"muna" = it's a word that means you'll putting a certain object at first priority...
ex:
    ako muna = me first


----------



## Roshini

No you won't. And I'll tell you why. It's almost the same as tagalog, as in some words mean the same. Another thing is that you are just playing around with the alphabets not like the thais and cambodians and etc, where they have special symbols. And they are very specific about it. Don't worry, malay is really quite easy. I'll teach you. Huwag magalala ha. You can ask me anything, and I will help you in the best way I can.


----------



## wEi-wEi

thanks.. hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Walang problema. You can ask me anything(magtanong anuman mo ba ako.). Happy learning.hehe.


----------

